# Paypal



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

Do you not take paypal at all?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Yeah I can do 

Shoot me a mail - john @ cleanandshiny.co.uk (take the spaces out)


----------

